
YouTube will ban channels for not being “Commercially Viable” - modinfo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA1ZffGBO7c
======
modinfo
Youtube response:
[https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1193988444873060352](https://twitter.com/TeamYouTube/status/1193988444873060352)

